# Spiel im Steuersatz - Nicht weg zu bekommen



## m1984 (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe minimales Spiel im Steuersatz. Es ist nicht viel allerdings ist es Bergab wenns ruppig wird schon zu spüren. Das Problem ist, egal wie fest ich die Aheadschraube anziehe (bei gelockertem Vorbau) das Spiel geht nicht weg. Was kanns da haben bzw. wie lässt es sich beheben?


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2017)

Wie weit ragt der Schaft in den Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1984 (14. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie weit ragt der Schaft in den Vorbau?



Ca. 4-5mm


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Bild erkennt man nix wichtiges.

Der Schaft darf nicht ganz bis nach Oben im Vorbau stecken damit noch Platz zum Spiel Einstellen da is.


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Hier 2 neue Bilder. Wenn ich die Aheadschraube bei gelockertem Vorbau auch stärker anziehe kann ich den Lenker immer noch gut bewegen.


----------



## Fabian-578 (15. Juni 2017)

Rastet denn der obere Spacer auf dem Steuerrohr ein? Sieht sehr knapp aus.
Auf dem gestrigen Foto sieht er verschoben aus, dann ziehst du die Gabel gegen den Spacer.


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Fabian-578 schrieb:


> Rastet denn der obere Spacer auf dem Steuerrohr ein? Sieht sehr knapp aus.
> Auf dem gestrigen Foto sieht er verschoben aus, dann ziehst du die Gabel gegen den Spacer.


Der Spacer liegt genau zwischen dem Steuerrohr und dem Vorbau.


----------



## Addicted2steel (15. Juni 2017)

Sieht aus, als ob dein Schaft zu lang wäre. Vorschlag: Pack einen weiteren Spacer unter den Vorbau. Dann festziehen. Zieh die Vorderradbremse und drück das bike nach vorne während Du eine Hand an das Steuerrohr hälst. Wenn das Spiel dann weg ist, ist dein Schaft zu lang.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob dein Schaft zu lang wäre. Vorschlag: Pack einen weiteren Spacer unter den Vorbau. Dann festziehen. Zieh die Vorderradbremse und drück das bike nach vorne während Du eine Hand an das Steuerrohr hälst. Wenn das Spiel dann weg ist, ist dein Schaft zu lang.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Danke, eigentlich hat das immer gepasst. Wie kann der plötzlich zu lange sein, ich hab nie einen Spacer etc. rausgenommen. 
Da muss doch irgendwo ein Verschleiss sein?


----------



## Addicted2steel (15. Juni 2017)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht war der. Ornat vorher mit genug Druck angezogen, so dass es egal war, ob die Aheadschraube fest oder lose war.

Dein Photo sieht aus,als würdest Du lediglich das topcap am Schaft festziehen. Gedacht ist es dafür den Vorbau auf deinen Steuersatz zu drücken. Probier das mit dem Spacer und Du hast Gewissheit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addicted2steel (15. Juni 2017)

*ornat = Vorbau [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht war der. Ornat vorher mit genug Druck angezogen, so dass es egal war, ob die Aheadschraube fest oder lose war.
> 
> Dein Photo sieht aus,als würdest Du lediglich das topcap am Schaft festziehen. Gedacht ist es dafür den Vorbau auf deinen Steuersatz zu drücken. Probier das mit dem Spacer und Du hast Gewissheit.
> 
> ...



Okay danke, jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie hier am Feiertag einen Spacer herbekommen 
Einfach den Vorbau ein paar mm nach oben ziehen wirds nicht spielen oder? Der muss vermutlich auf den Spacern darunter aufliegen?!


----------



## Addicted2steel (15. Juni 2017)

Richtig - er muss aufliegen. Eine Lücke führt dazu, dass dein Spiel größer wird. Vielleicht reicht ein kabelbinder, anstelle eines Spacers, um zu testen. Am besten ist aber ein Spacer. Vielleicht von einem anderen Rad?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian-578 (15. Juni 2017)

Du brauchst doch blos den Spacer über dem Vorbau unter den Vorbau packen dann sollte es passen.


----------



## memphis35 (15. Juni 2017)

Entweder ein 5mm Spacer unter den Vorbau geben od. vom Gabelschaft 5mm abschneiden .


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2017)

Fabian-578 schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch blos den Spacer über dem Vorbau unter den Vorbau packen dann sollte es passen.



Denk nochmal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian-578 (15. Juni 2017)

Das Steuerrohr schließt etwa glatt ab mit dem Vorbau. Auf dem 1. Foto ist ein Spacer unter der Aheadkappe der locker sitzt.
Wenn ich diesen Spacer unter den Vorbau packe kommt der Vorbau um die Dicke des Spacers nach oben und ich
hab meine Luft zum Einstellen der Lager.


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. Juni 2017)

@Fabian-578
Solange (genug) Luft zwischen Ahead-Kappe und Steuerrohr durch die Gesamtheit Vorbau + x Spacer vorhanden ist, ist es komplett egal, wo davon welcher Spacer oder der Vorbau sitzt, ob unten, mittig, oben...
edit: Wo ich dir aber recht geben muss: Der Spacer sitzt dort ungünstig, kann sich evtl. verklemmen, so dass eben das Einstellen über Ahead Kappe evtl. nicht funktioniert. Insofern würde ich den Spacer auch unter den Vorbau legen, ist sicherer...


----------



## Fabian-578 (15. Juni 2017)

Richtig. Der obere Spacer scheint aber durch das kurze Steuerrohr keine Führung zu haben, dadurch verrutscht er 
evtl. und man klemmt ihn ein.


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Also der Wechsel des Spacers von oben nach unten hat nichts verändert.
Auch ein Kabelbinder unterm Vorbau (hab grad keinen zusätzlichen Spacer zuhause) bringt keine Veränderung/Verbesserung. 
Vielleicht ist ein Lager kaputt?


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. Juni 2017)

Ja, der Steuersatz kann natürlich hinüber sein. Ist denn der Kunststoffkonusring eingesetzt, oder fehlt der evtl.? ...könnte auch Ursache sein!


----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ja, der Steuersatz kann natürlich hinüber sein. Ist denn der Kunststoffkonusring eingesetzt, oder fehlt der evtl.? ...könnte auch Ursache sein!



Der ist eingesetzt, generell ist da alles original, es wurde zuvor nie etwas am Steuersatz entfernt bzw. hinzumontiert.
Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gering und langsam bin ich mir nicht mehr 100% sicher ob es wirklich der Steuersatz ist oder nicht doch ein leichtes Spiel in den Tauchrohren. 
Ich werd da wohl mal jemand dran lassen müssen der sich besser auskennt als ich.


----------



## m1984 (16. Juni 2017)

So, nach genauer Begutachtung kann ich sagen: Es ist nicht der Steuersatz locker, sondern das linke Standrohr der Fox Float 34 hat etwas Spiel.


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2017)

Nicht dein Ernst!?

Als erstes fasst man unten an das Lager auf der Krone.
Wenn da nix wackelt, is es nicht der Steuersatz.


----------



## Lisma (17. Juni 2017)

m1984 schrieb:


> So, nach genauer Begutachtung kann ich sagen: Es ist nicht der Steuersatz locker, sondern das linke Standrohr der Fox Float 34 hat etwas Spiel.


Sicher? Oder sind es die Bremsbeläge die Spiel haben und die Gabel nur leicht ein- und ausfedert?


----------



## m1984 (17. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst!?
> 
> Als erstes fasst man unten an das Lager auf der Krone.
> Wenn da nix wackelt, is es nicht der Steuersatz.


Wenn das spiel nur minimal ist kann man sich halt leicht täuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (17. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie passt dann aber die Aussage nicht, dass sich der Lenker auch bei fest angezogener Schraube sehr leicht drehen lässt.


----------



## m1984 (17. Juni 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Sicher? Oder sind es die Bremsbeläge die Spiel haben und die Gabel nur leicht ein- und ausfedert?



Hab ich überprüft, sind leider nicht die Bremsbeläge.


----------



## m1984 (17. Juni 2017)

discordius schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt dann aber die Aussage nicht, dass sich der Lenker auch bei fest angezogener Schraube sehr leicht drehen lässt.



Ja, das versteh ich auch nicht. Vielleicht hats beim Steuersatz auch was.
Wenn ich Standrohr und Tauchrohr gegeneinander drücke ist jedenfalls ein leichtes Spiel zu spüren. (Nur am linken Stand/Tauchrohr)
Bei gezogener Vorderbremse und hin und her wippen hört man es auch an der Gabel. Wie gesagt, nur sehr leicht aber doch spürbar - auch beim Fahren.


----------



## ptk162 (14. Juni 2018)

Servus.
Mein Schaft schließt beinahe bündig mit dem vorbau ab, schraube ich in diesem Zustand die ahead kappe drauf dann hat die Gabel beim test Spiel. (Zwei 5mm spacer unter dem steuersatz)
Ich möchte aber nicht noch einen spacer drunter packen da mir dann alles zu hoch wird.
Jetzt hab ich unter dem vorbau dir zwei 5mm spacer und von oben nochmal einen 5mm spacer, ist zwar jetzt ein kleines 5mm Türmchen, aber ahead kappe drauf und siehe da, lässt sich super einstellen. Kein Spiel mehr vorhanden! 

Meine Frage:
Ist das auch eine Lösung oder eher nicht? 

Weil Spiel hab ich zu 100% weg bekommen.

Kann auch gern mal ein Bild davon zeigen falls nötig.

Danke schonmal für antworten.

Grüßeaus dem Frankenwald.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

ptk162 schrieb:


> Servus.
> Mein Schaft schließt beinahe bündig mit dem vorbau ab, schraube ich in diesem Zustand die ahead kappe drauf dann hat die Gabel beim test Spiel. (Zwei 5mm spacer unter dem steuersatz)
> Ich möchte aber nicht noch einen spacer drunter packen da mir dann alles zu hoch wird.
> Jetzt hab ich unter dem vorbau dir zwei 5mm spacer und von oben nochmal einen 5mm spacer, ist zwar jetzt ein kleines 5mm Türmchen, aber ahead kappe drauf und siehe da, lässt sich super einstellen. Kein Spiel mehr vorhanden!
> ...


Das macht man halt so, wenn man die Sitzposition beibehalten will.
Schön,  daß es dir gefällt 
Ride on


----------



## ptk162 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort @PORTEX77 ! 

Also passt das so mit dem 5mm spacer oben? 
Kann ich ohne Bedenken wieder damit auf die trails?


----------



## feedyourhead (14. Juni 2018)

ptk162 schrieb:


> Also passt das so mit dem 5mm spacer oben?
> Kann ich ohne Bedenken wieder damit auf die trails?


Du kannst zum Fahren (nachdem Du das Spiel eingestellt hast) sogar den oberen 5mm Spacer wieder abmontieren und die Aheadkappe direkt auf dem Vorbau montieren, wenn der Schaft mit dem Vorbau abschließt.

Eine andere optisch schönere Lösung wäre es auf andere Spacer zu wechseln.
3+3+5
z.B.

Dann hast du den einen Millimeter, der Dir jetzt vermutlich zum Einstellen fehlt, der Dich aber in der Höhe nicht stören dürfte.

Wird der obere 5mm Spacer überhaupt noch vom Schaftrohr geführt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

ptk162 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort @PORTEX77 !
> 
> Also passt das so mit dem 5mm spacer oben?
> Kann ich ohne Bedenken wieder damit auf die trails?


Ja klar. Ist eigentlich sogar noch besser, wenn der Schaft oben rausschaut,  dann klemmen beide Schrauben vom Vorbau auf dem  vollen Schaft.
Fahr ich ürigens auch so, an einem Bike 5mm am anderen sogar 20mm(will die Gabel nicht abschneiden) .


----------



## ptk162 (14. Juni 2018)

@feedyourhead der obere spacer wird ca zur Hälfte vom schaftrohr geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (14. Juni 2018)

ptk162 schrieb:


> @feedyourhead der obere spacer wird ca zur Hälfte vom schaftrohr geführt.


OK, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden und das Schaftrohr ist doch 2,5mm zu lang um es ohne Spacer zu fahren.


----------



## ptk162 (14. Juni 2018)

Aber so wie ich es jetzt montiert habe kann ich ohne Bedenken auf die trails oder?
Spiel ist ja auch weg.
Danke für die ganzen Beiträge!


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

Wurde doch alles schon beantwortet


----------



## ptk162 (14. Juni 2018)

Sicher ist sicher 
Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Danke an alle!


----------



## feedyourhead (14. Juni 2018)

ptk162 schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich es jetzt montiert habe kann ich ohne Bedenken auf die trails oder?
> Spiel ist ja auch weg.
> Danke für die ganzen Beiträge!


Klar, die Aheadkappe und Schraube und oberer Spacer sind in erster Linie dazu da das Steuersatzspiel einzustellen.
Du könntest auch komplett ohne fahren.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wurde doch alles schon beantwortet


Er ist sich halt unsicher.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Klar, die Aheadkappe und Schraube und oberer Spacer sind in erster Linie dazu da das Steuersatzspiel einzustellen.
> Du könntest auch komplett ohne fahren.
> 
> 
> Er ist sich halt unsicher.


Du hast ihn wahrscheinlich verunsichert mit deiner Spacerrechnerei, 3mm hier,2,5 da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

